# Adobe Acrobat- Dateien zusammenfügen



## hagi2k2 (9. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

habe hier ein Problem mit Adobe Acrobat.
Ich habe aus der Uni-Bib ebooks runtergeladen, die aber kapitelweise als Einzelpdfs gespeichert sind.
Nun hat mein Downloadmanager die Kapitel nicht fortlaufend gespeichert

Kapitel 3 heißt also 6 und Kapitel 6 heißt 12.pdf oder so

Zusammenfügen geht ganz gut, doch die Reihenfolge der Kapitel ist natürlich Mist.
Man kann die Reihenfolge der Lesezeichen ändern, doch das bringt nichts, wenn man in der Datei so fortlaufend lesen möchte.

Kann man die Reihenfolge der Dateien also nach dem Zusammenfügen noch ändern? Wäre ja sinnlos wenn nicht, aber wie?


Ist nicht für mich, sondern für meinen Hiwi-Job,
weshalb eine schnelle Antwort sehr wünschenswert wäre

Danke vielmals,


bye


----------

